# The iggly piggly house



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2016)

This farmhouse I visited has to be one of the most dangerous I have been in.the house looked like it was originally two houses converted into one.i might be wrong.it had two sets of staircases.the house is suffering severe subsidence.all the bottom rooms have acro props holding the upstairs up.there was even props on the outside laying on the ground pushing the walls in because they are sliding sideways.i think the whole thing will eventually collapse.i braved the upstairs.i could feel the boards underfoot very brittle.i for once did not hang around up there.the house is mainly empty but some nice decay and features.the rooms were all shapes with walls leaning in and out.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 12, 2016)

Great stuff, I regret missing this one out the other month. But then, I wouldn't do a good take on it like this one.


----------



## Dam_01 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice set there. I particularly like the window shot.

Not sure I'd have braved the drum/acroprop combo myself.


----------



## smiler (Dec 12, 2016)

Dam_01 said:


> Nice set there. I particularly like the window shot.
> 
> Not sure I'd have braved the drum/acroprop combo myself.



Oh I wouldn't, well not now anyway but back in the day when I was fitter and a few stones lighter..... Proper Job Mikey, Thanks


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 12, 2016)

love the pics! Got some really good ones in there! keep up the good work!


----------



## Rubex (Dec 12, 2016)

There's some really nice colours in this house. Nice find Mikeymutt


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 12, 2016)

It looks like this house is just about ready to collapse, going by the cracks in the wall. But somebody is trying to save it with that much supports being fitted.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 12, 2016)

Bloody hell, that looks like once strong gust of wind in the wrong direction could topple it. Great pics though, love the window shot with the sun coming through, and the one of the range cooker. Cheers.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 12, 2016)

Great set there Mikey, loving the decay but does look a bit sketchey not sure how long it will be standing tho.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you all.I did think I might go through a floor at any point


----------



## HughieD (Dec 13, 2016)

Another stunner Mikey. Some lovely pastel colours there.


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2016)

Cute name for a death-trap!


----------



## Wrench (Dec 13, 2016)

That has that lived in look doesn't it.

Nice pics I really like the one with sunbeam through the window.

Top work.


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeez, what an awesome find... Lucky you didn't fall through the boards or get crushed by the dodgy walls, you're braver than most of us for venturing in there haha. Funny how every fireplace there looks like its given up and emptied itself out !


----------



## night crawler (Dec 13, 2016)

Excellent, love the sign on the first photo, bit of a no no with the barbed wire round the gate some one could hurt themselves. I have to love the pit props used to hold up the place, they look like they contravene H&S for a start. Can't see it being much longer before the whole lot comes down


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 17, 2016)

Gorgeous shots buddy! Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 18, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Excellent, love the sign on the first photo, bit of a no no with the barbed wire round the gate some one could hurt themselves. I have to love the pit props used to hold up the place, they look like they contravene H&S for a start. Can't see it being much longer before the whole lot comes down



Judging by the placement of the acrow props and steel drums, this place has been shored up by somebody very well versed in securing dangerous buildings. Whilst shoring up in this manner is used to prevent collapse during repairs, it is also used to prevent total collapse during partial and ordered demolition prior to conservation works. In this case probably the eventual removal and replacement of the rotten ceiling/first floor beams. The base of the drum spreads the weight over a greater area and does not bend or bow like a piece of timber would, causing localised stress points and floor penetration. As for the barbed wire on the gate - you've been warned, so don't climb over it! Deserve all you get if you are daft enough to ignore the notice, clearly the path leads to a derelict and dangerous structure. But then warnings like this are not meant for Mikey and his fellow wanderers, as they say 'Who dares wins'!

Very nice photographs Mikey, I liked this set especially. Nice to see the old tractor rear wheel grip aid in the last photo, could be a real bastard to get on and off in wet and muddy conditions. the property could have been two houses originally, but some properties were built with this arrangement as 'one' property in the original build - large farming families and their servants or even extended at a later date to house a growing family plus servants. Seen both setups in my travels, would have to see the floor plans to make a more detailed answer.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you fr the additional info as always.it's a real puzzle on the house if it was originally one or two properties.the upstairs could be repaired with a fair bit of work.god knows about the gable end.it's leaning out at an alarming rate


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 21, 2016)

Belting find and so many bygones to look at! First class images.


----------



## Potter (Dec 24, 2016)

Hopefully something can be done with it. The bathroom is massive.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 24, 2016)

Lovely pics there thanks for sharing!


----------

